# Slim's Black Friday & Christmas Deal



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

As you all know, here at Slims, we love giving you guys discount codes so of course we’ve got one for Black Friday - use code "BLACK10" to get 10% off (normal exclusions apply)

We've also been busy putting together kits from all of our favourite brands that we're sure you'll all love as well as much as we do! These kits are all extremely discounted so you can stock up for the new year, We’re holding the kit prices all November & December so you’ve got plenty of time to do your Christmas Shopping. 

PS You can’t use the discount code on kits, I couldn't talk the boss into them being cheaper.

Happy shopping :thumb:

Jake


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Link for the kits isn't working for me.


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

steve_07 said:


> Link for the kits isn't working for me.


Oh no, try this one.

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/accessories-kits-and-tools/slims-detailing-christmas-kits-deals

Jake


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Super! Look forward to placing an order or two soon


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

And so it begins, just placed a small order :thumb:


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

What size bottles are the Chemical Guys mini air fresheners as it doesn't say ?
:thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

marco1980 said:


> What size bottles are the Chemical Guys mini air fresheners as it doesn't say ?
> :thumb:


Their 4oz so 250ml, if you need anything else give us a ring we're always happy to help.

Jake


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Slim's said:


> Their 4oz so 250ml, if you need anything else give us a ring we're always happy to help.
> 
> Jake


Is 4oz not 100ml? 

Alan W


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Is 4oz not 100ml?
> 
> Alan W


It's been a long day 

Jake


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

The site wont let me order everytime i get to the checkout to pay it say's "Email address already registered. Please login now or use a different email address" but it wont let me log in?


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Anyone any idea's?


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> The site wont let me order everytime i get to the checkout to pay it say's "Email address already registered. Please login now or use a different email address" but it wont let me log in?


Hi Sean, please ring us and we'll get it sorted for you.
Jake


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank-you to SLIM'S.

I popped in on Black Friday and picked up a bag of goodies.

Fantastic staff and a great range of products to choose from.

Many thanks and Merry Christmas:thumb:


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

CoachPJ said:


> I just wanted to say thank-you to SLIM'S.
> 
> I popped in on Black Friday and picked up a bag of goodies.
> 
> ...


Its always a pleasure mate, Merry Christmas to you too.

Jake


----------

